# sn# homelite xl chainsaw



## MRHP (Dec 9, 2007)

hello , I have a older homlite xl automatic chainsaw.saw hard to start and when it does start it dies when throttle is pressed.I want to rebuid carb . Sn# is missing on saw.I'm looking for carb kit, air filter. muffler, and fuel filter.I use the saw for haunted house i do every year. Can i disconnect the oiler?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

MRHP said:


> hello , I have a older homlite xl automatic chainsaw.saw hard to start and when it does start it dies when throttle is pressed.I want to rebuid carb . Sn# is missing on saw.I'm looking for carb kit, air filter. muffler, and fuel filter.I use the saw for haunted house i do every year.
> 
> 
> > Can i disconnect the oiler?


i would not recommend it 

but on the saw itself if you post a image so i can see the side of the saw i will know which parts list you need 

and will have to email you the pdf file


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

compression coul be low, hate to see you stick a lot of money in a carb when it could be something else.


----------

